# Lateral Release Cleats vs. Multi-Directional Release



## RoadHazard (Sep 4, 2009)

I live in San Francisco, so I will pulling uphill a lot. 

I have Shimano PD-M505 pedals on my road bike. I am wondering whether to get the Lateral Release cleats (eg, SH-51 SPD), which do not release as readily when pulling up, or the Multi-Directional Release cleats (eg, SH-56 SPD), which allow for allow for a little easier release. I'm worried that the Multi-Directional will come loose when pulling uphill.

I just started riding the road bike. Does anyone have advice? Thanks.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Depends on your pedaling- and riding style. If you pull up hard on the pedals _while standing up_, the single-release SH-51s would be less prone to disengage. Personally, I've always prefered a secure attachment over having multiple, easy ways of disengaging. All my toppling-over incidents were caused by inattention to what was going on around me, never by a muscular inability to get my cleat disengaged. Conversely, one of my worst crashes was caused by cleating out during a sprint.

Shimano's take on the cleats under the heading "Releasing the cleats from the pedals", top center of the page:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...02/SI-41R0G-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830672281.pdf


----------



## RoadHazard (Sep 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Wim,

Thanks for the quick response. I do stand up on some of the steepest hills and also pull up. I agree, on my hybrid the worst times are when I lose grip in the pedals while sprinting. Lateral Release looks like the way to go.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

"multi direction" release would scare me, too. Appears too easy to get an unwanted release.

Maybe it has advantages if doing true, off-road MTB , but lateral-only release is all I've ever wanted or needed on the road.


----------



## RoadHazard (Sep 4, 2009)

*Shimano SM-SH51*

Yep, just went out with my new cleats, and they work just fine.


----------



## Dr. Nob (Oct 8, 2007)

tom_h said:


> "multi direction" release would scare me, too. Appears too easy to get an unwanted release.
> 
> Maybe it has advantages if doing true, off-road MTB , but lateral-only release is all I've ever wanted or needed on the road.


Nobody I know in the "true, off-road mtb" uses multi direction release cleats (I've been organizing and riding XC/marathon/enduro races for years so I've been around a lot of riders).

Pulling a foot while going hard on the trail is one of the worst things you can do. Almost guarantee a nasty, hard crash.


----------

